# Cheap/Generic LFS shrimp



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Checked out a LFS today and there were these clear/grey shrimp about 3/4-1" long for 25 cents each.

Any idea what kind these could be? The sales person was unable to help and my cellphone couldn't take a clear enough picture.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

sounds like ghost shrimp. Several of the stores around here ar 4 for $1.00. Others are .59, .69 cents each. Little spots on them? I have seen some in the tank with white lines down the back and some with red on the feelers.. Not sure however if the last 2 are true ghosts. Very active shrimp. Mine like to ride the back of my snail.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like ghost shrimp to me. Here's a picture of one I gleaned off the net.










-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I do believe those are the ones. Some had a few dark spots, other were more grey than clear/white. 

Maybe I'll pick up 8 of them tomorrow just for the heck of it. Toss half in one tank and half in the other to see how they do.

Better than wasting $1 on cherries!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

wish I could find cherries for 1dollar. Noone local has them, just had one of my favorite stores check their list, they can get them, but are thinking they will be $3 each. Best price I have found with shipping is @2.08


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Musket said:


> wish I could find cherries for 1dollar. Noone local has them, just had one of my favorite stores check their list, they can get them, but are thinking they will be $3 each. Best price I have found with shipping is @2.08


Well I didn't factor shipping into my price at $1. Best I've seen on here was 15 for $26 which really is still cheap. Some do sell them $1 each + shipping.

Only one store around me has freshwater shrimp and none will order them.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just a note, cherries will pay for themselves if you get past the initial "cost" if it can even be called that. Relatively speaking, cherries give you the most bang for your buck in terms of ease of care, coloration, algae consumption, and offspring production. Everyone talks about how great amanos are, but personally I think cherries are a lot more efficient at eating algae. And as mentioned before, the bajillion offspring they have only serve to aid further.

If you simply love shrimp, then yay for your ghost shrimp. Otherwise, I'd have to say you're completely wrong when you say that you're wasting money on cherry shrimp.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Kewl. I didn't know they were algae grubbers too. I'll be getting some soon. I am not really looking into breeding them, really just wanted their cuteness and color in my tanks.  But hey. If they decide to multiply and are happy about it.. I do not have a problem with that.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I would love to pay $3 for a cherry shrimp.

Here in the UK they are £2.50 each which works out almost $5 a piece. :twitch:


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

erijnal said:


> Otherwise, I'd have to say you're completely wrong when you say that you're wasting money on cherry shrimp.


Guess I worded that wrong.

I didn't want to pay a lot for some shrimp that I'll just kill or my fish will eat. Rather start cheap and if I lose 8 shrimp, it's only $2 compared to $10+.

My goal is to turn my 10g into a cherry shrimp heaven. Have to learn shrimp care basics first.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Purchased 8 of the little buggers today. Here are some somewhat blurry pics of the bigger ones:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, looks to be the good old ghost shrimp, a good start to getting into learning how to care for shrimp. I sense the shrimp bug has stung you! 

-John N.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry for the passionate response, I just really like cherries =]. I guess I just misunderstood, my bad. Anyway, good luck with raising the ghosts and in all future shrimp keeping endeavors!


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

mann thats expensive!!
i get 20 for a buck!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

$CREWSTONTEXU$ said:


> mann thats expensive!!
> i get 20 for a buck!


It's the only shrimp any store carries around here. Too bad I wasn't a snail fan. Those things are given away with every fish purchase (I'm sure if you asked nicely you would get them for free).

Add 8 today and can only find 3 now. Must be in hiding among the plants and gravel.

Edit: Managed to save 4 out of 8. Watched as my Gourami cornered the biggest one and cracked him in half. The rest now live in another tank. Lesson learned, this gourami is extremely agressive.


----------

